

What's the best way to reach indie authors? - ashreef

I&#x27;m working on a new ebooks publishing platform for indie authors. it&#x27;s kinds like Gumroad but mainly focused on books.<p>wondering what&#x27;s the best way to reach indie book authors to make them sell their ebooks on my new platform (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bookima.com).<p>Also, please check the website if you can and let me know your first impression and feedback.
======
morsee
Go to Gumroad, find authors selling their books there, and email them, one by
one!

